# Newbie Alert! Great forum



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

Hi all!
I am picking up a 35 gallon & a 10 gallon tonight. These tanks are set up with African Cichlids...no idea what kind yet but the guy is giving everything away; tanks, stand, etc. FREE! Couldn't pass it up.
The 10g has a smaller Cichlid that was being picked on by a bigger one in the 35g tank. I don't know much more than that.

I want to get this off to a great start so how do I set up the tanks & keep the fish out of the tank overnight (or longer?) I've read quite a bit here on the forum today & am a little dazed with info.
Could I get some quick pointers so I don't muck this up? Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

Have him bag the fish. Why do you have to keep them out of the tank overnight or longer?

Note that those sizes are not ideal for many Africans so it will be good to get an ID on the fish.


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

I thought we would have to cycle the water & take time to get the temp right but we ended up utilizing some of the water that was in the tank & used a chlorine drop. We stayed up till 2am waiting for the heater to do it's job but we did add the fish early this morning. The tanks are crystal clear, temp is good & the fish are looking good. They did eat this morning.
I will use the library here to id the fish & try to post some photos of them if I have a hard time of it. They have been in this tank for 5yrs. I will do everything I can to make a good place for them to live (even if it means upgrading tank size, etc at some point).
He kept meticulous record of them so in the stuff he gave me, I may be able to get their names.


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

From the library, I believe the one in the 10g tank is a male (not female like previously thought) Labidochromis Caeruleus.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cycling a tank can take six weeks. Hopefully he gave you the established filters so you already have beneficial bacteria growing in the media there for an instant cycle.

What are the dimensions of the 35G?


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

He did give me the filters.

It's been 9 days & everything seems to be going well. Did a 1/4 water change & added some wood for them. Am checking on adding a couple more to hopefully help the territories they are setting up.

Dimensions of the 45g are 36" long, 23 3/4" high & 12" wide.


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

I have the Lab in the 10 g until I can figure out who is trying to beat up on the other.
Then I have 2 Melanochromis johannii & 2 others I have yet to id in the 45g


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For Johannii (which are aggressive) you want a 1m:7f ratio and a tank that is at least 48 X 18.

You could post pictures in the Unidentified forum.


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

The 1 large Johanni has been terrorizing the other smaller one so I will be trading them in. Hope to move the yellow lab to the bigger tank.
I don't have that kind of room for these fish 

I will try to get a photo posted of the one. Someone at World of Fish told me it could be a goby cichlid.


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

Looked at some photos. Not a goby.


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

Looks like a Tropheus moori!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

MickeyB said:


> I don't have that kind of room for these fish


I guess by now you know why you got the setup for free. The tank size is simply not suitable for the fish. Luckily you came to the right place here, can do your research, and either up-size your tank or trade the fish for something more suitable. Read some articles about Tropheus in the library. The advice given for them applies to aggressive mbuna like your Johannii as well. Basically you want a 75G tank minimum, and keep a large, female heavy group by itself in it. A strong current is also helpful. In this kind of setup they are easy to keep and a joy to watch. In a tank that is too small or doesn't have the necessary numbers, aggression is impossible to control, and you can expect to find dead fish on a regular basis. That can be very discouraging and has lead many people to give up the hobby.


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. I really do like the personalities of the Cichlids & will try to keep a few. I like the Tropheus & the Lab. In the mean time, will keep looking for a larger tank. There really is a lot of info on this forum & I am making my way through a bit of it


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

BIG NEWS! My co-worker no longer wants her 75g (48x18x20) so she is giving it to me! All inclusive. We now have 3 tanks 

I traded the 2 Johanni's in today. 
Now I have the yellow Lab, a Tropheus & the still unidentified (possibly Peacock) largest fish. These fish will go to the 75g & the 45g will be a community fish tank. Not sure what to do with the 10g yet.

Thoughts for fish for the 75g would be appreciated. Will post photos of the tank set up next week. And the unidentified larger fish.
All advice is welcomed.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow.....0 tanks to 3 tanks in a span of less than a month.......and everything for free!

Welcome to the addicti  n!

I'm not an African cich guy, so can't really recommend anything. But, my biggest advice to you is: design a way to make water changes simple, and then do lots of it. This is *KEY *to healthy, happy fish keeping! Nowadays, I do 50% every 3-4 days and no longer encounter any systemic sickness. Also, feed high quality food such as NLS(New Life Spectrum).....but don't over feed.

Posts some pictures of your tanks whenever you get a chance. Everybody love pics. Good luck!


----------



## MickeyB (May 14, 2015)

I will post photos from start to finish of the 75g. We will be setting it up with sand & more rock formations. I got ideas from some posts in the gallery.
Thanks!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Congratulations on the new tank! A 75G is the ideal start for Tropheus. Put a colony of Tropheus in there, and use the 10G tank to grow out the fry until you can sell them 

Starting With Tropheus: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... opheus.php


----------

